# Ram pas chère



## Gamin (2 Février 2003)

Quelqu'un sait où acheter de la RAM pas chère pour l'iBook (si ca existe)?


----------



## rapha (2 Février 2003)

J'ai pas trouvé moins cher que 45 les 256m apres pour 512 c'est tout de suite dans les 110-120...


----------



## Gamin (3 Février 2003)

Et donc, tu as des ardesses?

Merci


----------



## maousse (3 Février 2003)

essaie des adresses du genre :
www.monsieurprix.com
www.kelkoo.com
www.cdiscount.com

un recherche dans la catégorie "mémoire" en so-dimm, pc100 ou 133 (l'ibook accepte les deux normalement) devrait te donner des résultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




préfère une barette de ram de marque (genre samsung ou autre) plutôt que générique, ça pourra t'éviter des problèmes de compatibilité, et préfère un vendeur qui propose un échange en cas de problème


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2003)

sinon
MacWay 
MemoryX
OWC 

pas de consigne, ce sont des sites macs, tu aes certain de voit ta ram fonctionner (primordial sur les anciens macs un peu plus exigeants)


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

sinon moi j'achette toujour ma ram chez http://www.topachat.com


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *

un recherche dans la catégorie "mémoire" en so-dimm, pc100 ou 133 (l'ibook accepte les deux normalement) devrait te donner des résultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

je confirme j'ai mi dans un ibook 600 une so-dimm PC 133 en 256 mo (origine apple) ça marche sans probleme


----------



## Gamin (3 Février 2003)

http://www.memoryx.net/ibook700mhz.html

J'ai été voir sur memoryX et dans les barettes 512 il y en a à $93 et d'autres à $178...
C'est quoi la différence?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

la qualité


----------



## rapha (3 Février 2003)

Moi je l'ai acheté chez e-soph (www.e-soph.com) , ils ont une boutique à paris, ça m'a permis de tester avant de la prendre, j'ai eu donc 256mo pour 45euros, ce qui est pas mal. 
A priori c pas particulierement pour mac mais ça marche bien pour le moment.


----------



## Fadasse (12 Février 2003)

Il y a aussi  MacPartner + 14.4 euros de frais de port je crois


----------



## Mac'ouille (13 Février 2003)

So-dimm 512 Mb PC133 à 125 euros chez Nova Micro rue Mongalet à Paris.Fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

j'ai miens : 512 mo apple reçu par hazard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mon ti apprécie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Fadasse (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai miens : 512 mo apple reçu par hazard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mon ti apprécie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dis monsieur Apple, je peux pas avoir le même bug


----------



## Fadasse (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mac'ouille:</font><hr /> * So-dimm 512 Mb PC133 à 125 euros chez Nova Micro rue Mongalet à Paris.Fonctionne parfaitement.
* 

[/QUOTE]

 <font color="blue"> Mail ?
n° de téléphone ?
Frais de port ?

Je suis très très intéressé môa, et je ne dois pas être le seul d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 </font>


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

tu devrait savoir qu'en généralement la rue mongalet ne fait pas de VPC


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FADASSE:</font><hr /> * 

Dis monsieur Apple, je peux pas avoir le même bug  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

falait être la au bon moment


----------



## Fadasse (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu devrait savoir qu'en généralement la rue mongalet ne fait pas de VPC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 Difficile de SAVOIR sans connaitre ce magasin. Je vais faire une recherche sur les  pages jaunes .


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FADASSE:</font><hr /> * 

 Difficile de SAVOIR sans connaitre ce magasin. Je vais faire une recherche sur les  pages jaunes .  




* 

[/QUOTE]

on dirait que le monsieur ne connait pas cette rue et ses pratiques


----------



## Sebang (13 Février 2003)

Ben c'est pas le seul... Elle a quoi de mal cette rue ?


----------



## Fadasse (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on dirait que le monsieur ne connait pas cette rue et ses pratiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

 <font color="blue"> Ben non je ne connais pas et je ne demande qu'à connaitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore faudrait-il que j'ai l'occasion de monter à Paris ... c'est pas gagné






 </font>


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

justement pour achetter la bas faut te déplacer


----------



## Jetsurfer (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * justement pour achetter la bas faut te déplacer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ok, les "ceux qui savent" donnez nous la station de métro la plus proche on ne sait jamais cela peut être utile, maintenant qui sait c'est près de chez Surcouf.


----------



## maousse (13 Février 2003)

Métro Montgallet, c'est pas bien dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La rue qui descend depuis cette station de metro.
5 minutes à pied de la gare de lyon sinon


----------



## Jetsurfer (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Métro Montgallet, c'est pas bien dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La rue qui descend depuis cette station de metro.
5 minutes à pied de la gare de lyon sinon   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben voilà, c'est pas plus compliqué.
Côté Ram heureusement qu'en juin dernier j'ai adopté une autre méthode à savoir : j'ai eu la possibilité d'avoir des barettes de 256 Mb DDR pour 25 Euros, elles fonctionnent très bien dans mon PC donc cela devait aller pour d'autres.
J'en ai pris 8 et je les ai revendues au même prix à ceux qui en avaient besoin.
Maintenant qu'Apple s'y met ben je vais tacher de voir si je ne peux pas en avoir des 512 Mb, c'est pas des barettes emballées dans une feuilles d'alu ect. ( matériel non volé, tombé du camion ou que sais je encore), c'est de marque sous pochette plastique ect. bon c'est vrai qu'en juin dernier la Ram coutait moins cher, mais bon si j'en trouve je posterai un message.
En ce qui concerne l'iBook le prix de la barette 512 Mo est même à 125 Euros tout simplement scandaleux lorsque l'on compare cela au prix de la machine...


----------



## maousse (13 Février 2003)

Il y a un an, les 512 Mo sodimm (ibook ou titanium) n'étaient pas loin de 300...


----------



## Jetsurfer (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Il y a un an, les 512 Mo sodimm (ibook ou titanium) n'étaient pas loin de 300...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben cela fait pas mal de temps que j'ai plus acheter de la Ram pour mes Macs, la dernière fois c'était pour mon iMac DV/400.
Quand on pense que CLG vendait un iBook 600 pour 1050 Euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la semaine dernière, heureusement que les prix de la Ram ont pris la pente dans le bon sens


----------



## Fadasse (14 Février 2003)

<font color="blue"> Y-aurait ti qqun de sympa pour en faire proffiter les "pauvres" provinciaux que nous sommes. On pourrait s'entendre sur les conditions d'envoi ... etc ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Contactez moi par MP si vous le voulez.</font>


----------



## Fadasse (14 Février 2003)

<font color="blue"> Je reviendrai plus tard dans la soirée, ça vous laisse le temps, à vous ô hôtes de la capitale, de réfléchir à ma proposition ...






 </font>


----------



## Kzimir (14 Février 2003)

La plupart des revendeurs vont aussi de la VPC, peut être plus simple que de passer par un intermdiaire...
Enfin


----------



## Fadasse (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu devrait savoir qu'en généralement la rue mongalet ne fait pas de VPC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] <font color="blue"> 
Voilà qui va te contre dire Kzimir, désolé.
C'est pourquoi je me suis permis cette demande au cas où je ne trouve personne dans mon entourage qui, par le plus grand des zazards, se rendrai sur paris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

la rue mongallet est trés spécial


----------



## Fadasse (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la rue mongallet est trés spécial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
 Mais encore ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?????


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

tu y va deja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu paie en espece (ça aide) tu discute et quand ça parle chinois (plus exactement mandarin) vous êtes plus d'accord sur le prix


----------



## maousse (14 Février 2003)

En gros, il faut y aller en sachant ce que l'on veut, tu ne seras pas étouffé par le conseil, les vitrines, c'est pas du matériel en expo, mais des listings de prix....

Pour résumer, quand on dit qu'on achète un pc chez le chinois, et bien c'est là !

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/


----------



## Fadasse (14 Février 2003)




----------



## baignade99 (26 Février 2003)

Bon ben moi j'ai acheté une barette mais je sais pas comment l'installer. Vous auiez pas un lien qui explique ca please ?

Merci


----------



## nicky (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baignade99:</font><hr /> * Bon ben moi j'ai acheté une barette mais je sais pas comment l'installer. Vous auiez pas un lien qui explique ca please ?

Merci   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai trouvé un lien très clair dans le support du site d'apple pour le faire sur un powerbook (plus de détails que dans le manuel qui accompagnait la machine). Ca m'a pris trente secondes et pourtant chuis pas du genre à bidouiller moi-même.

Regarde sur le site, ya sans doute la même chose pour l'ibook.


----------



## Mangemanche (1 Mars 2003)

Juste une suggestion ... ebay. J'y ai trouvé une sodimm 512Mo DDR 2100 pour ... 100.


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juillet 2003)

Quant à moi, je recherche une barette de 512 Mo pour un iBook 800.
Comment reconnaître les barettes compatibles ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Quant à moi, je recherche une barette de 512 Mo pour un iBook 800.
> Comment reconnaître les barettes compatibles ?  *



c'est un 800 que tu as ??
je pensait que le G3 800 ne se trouvait plus que dans le 12" de base??

pour la ram,pas de question ,direction :
www.ram-discount.com

syd


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juillet 2003)

Oui, c'est un 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci pour l'adresse : les prix sont sympas, mais ce sont des gens sérieux ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, c'est un 800
> 
> 
> 
> ...



écoute ,j'ai commandé ma barette 512 Mo pour l'eMac,j'ai téléphoné avant ,le magasin est en suisse:le type m'a dit qu'il n'y avait aucun probleme ,qu'il vendait des barrettes entierement compatibles...
donc j'ai passé commande par CB,et 3 jours apres j'avais la barrette dans la bal,installé et immédiatement reconnu par l'eMac...

donc...

syd


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juillet 2003)

En lisant la FAQ, j'ai vu qu'il faut payer la TVA lors de la réception du colis, ce qui augmente les prix de 20 %


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est un 800 que tu as ??
> je pensait que le G3 800 ne se trouvait plus que dans le 12" de base??
> ...



C'est quand même assez cher par rapport à memoryx.net ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * En lisant la FAQ, j'ai vu qu'il faut payer la TVA lors de la réception du colis, ce qui augmente les prix de 20 %
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sauf que je n'ai pas payé la TVA...
parce que théoriquement ,tu dois la payer au facteur,et le type de ram discount m'a dit que souvent ,le facteur ne sais rien!

syd


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sauf que je n'ai pas payé la TVA...
> parce que théoriquement ,tu dois la payer au facteur,et le type de ram discount m'a dit que souvent ,le facteur ne sais rien!
> ...



ca dépend depuis quel pays. Dans la CEE, en tant que particulier tu payes la TVA du pays dans lequel tu achêtes. Hors CEE tu achêtes hors-taxes et tu payes la TVA française.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca dépend depuis quel pays. Dans la CEE, en tant que particulier tu payes la TVA du pays dans lequel tu achêtes. Hors CEE tu achêtes hors-taxes et tu payes la TVA française.  *



ben justement ,ram discount est en suisse...
il m'a envoyé la ram et m'a dit que le facteur me demanderait de payer la tva...
or le facteur ne m'a rien demandé...
je ne suis pas maso,je n'allais pas dire au facteur:
"euh ,il faut que je paye la tva ,ne partez pas !!"

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca dépend depuis quel pays. Dans la CEE, en tant que particulier tu payes la TVA du pays dans lequel tu achêtes. Hors CEE tu achêtes hors-taxes et tu payes la TVA française.  *



et puis ce que tu dis ,ne s'est pas appliqué a ma voiture:
je suis frontalier ,et l'an dernier ,j'ai acheté ma Mégane au Luxembourg,et bien j'ai payé HT au garage Renault au Lux,et j'ai payé la TVA FRANCAISE au centre des  impots  en FRANCE...
et pourtant ,le Luxembourg fait bien parti de la CEE...
peut etre que pour les voitures ce n'est pas pareil...

syd


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne suis pas maso,je n'allais pas dire au facteur:
> "euh ,il faut que je paye la tva ,ne partez pas !!"
> ...











C'est vrai que la Suisse ce n'est pas en Europe ! Un autre continent probablement ...


----------



## pommeN (19 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et puis ce que tu dis ,ne s'est pas appliqué a ma voiture:
> je suis frontalier ,et l'an dernier ,j'ai acheté ma Mégane au Luxembourg,et bien j'ai payé HT au garage Renault au Lux,et j'ai payé la TVA FRANCAISE au centre des  impots  en FRANCE...
> ...



Les automobiles, l'alcool et le tabac sont deux produits "à part" dans la réglementation, dont la circulation est "moins libres" que pour le reste. Tous véhicules de moins de 6 mois et de moins de 6000km vois son prix majoré de la différence de TVA entre le pays d'origine du véhicule et celui de l'acheteur.
Tous les autres biens en libre circulations ont un prix TTC de leur pays d'origine s'ils sont acheté en Union Européenne par un européen et depuis le 1er juin de cette année, tous produits acheté hors UE est acheté hors taxe et l'acheteur doit payer la TVA de son propre pays.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cela m'étonne que tu ne le sache pas ,masi la suisse ne fait pas partie de l'union europénne...
elle fait juste partie de l'AELE (association enropéene de libre echange)tout comme la norvege ...

syd


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cela m'étonne que tu ne le sache pas ,masi la suisse ne fait pas partie de l'union europénne...
> elle fait juste partie de l'AELE (association enropéene de libre echange)tout comme la norvege ...
> ...



C'était juste ironique ...


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cela m'étonne que tu ne le sache pas ,masi la suisse ne fait pas partie de l'union europénne...
> elle fait juste partie de l'AELE (association enropéene de libre echange)tout comme la norvege ...
> ...



Sacré Syd


----------



## Télémac (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cela m'étonne que tu ne le sache pas ,masi la suisse ne fait pas partie de l'union europénne...
> elle fait juste partie de l'AELE (association enropéene de libre echange)tout comme la norvege ...
> ...



heu  


désolé


certes la Suisse est membre de  l'AELE
mais tu me fais douter

 il me semble  que la Norvège  fait partie de l'Union Européenne des 15 mais n'adhère pas à la zone de libre échange de 1993 ni de l'euro (la vache 4 semaines de congés et du coup je doute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

je contrôle lundi


----------



## Zitoune (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sauf que je n'ai pas payé la TVA...
> parce que théoriquement ,tu dois la payer au facteur,et le type de ram discount m'a dit que souvent ,le facteur ne sais rien!
> ...



L'an dernier, j'ai passé une commande chez OWC (aux USA) : le livreur n'avait malheureusement pas oublié de me facturer la tva !

Je crains que ce ne soit pareil avec RamDiscount ou Memoryx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous n'auriez pas une adresse en France ?
&gt; 130  chez MacWay : quelqu'un dit mieux ?


----------



## Télémac (20 Juillet 2003)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compléments d'infos
depuis 1993 (sauf pour le km et le délai qui était de 3 mois et de 3000 km)
les voitures achetées dans un pays de l'Union autre que celui ou résident l'acheteur et le vendeur,  et ayant moins de 6 mois et moins de 6000 km sont payées dans le pays de départ de l'Union  en Hors taxes et le paiement de la dette générée par l'acquisition du véhicule est régularisé auprès des services fiscaux du lieux de résidence de l'acquéreur

pour un véhicule de plus de 6 mois et de plus de 6000 kms , tout dépend de la situation du vendeur et de l'acheteur (soit un non assujetti à la TVA (le consommateur cochon payant final qui ne peut pas  récupérer la tva) ou  comme un assujetti à la TVA (Opérateur du commerce extérieur) 

nous pouvons parler pour ce qui précède d'espace fiscal

 Pour un assujetti à la TVA il achète en hors taxes dans le pays de départ et il paye la taxe dans le Pays de consommation.

Pour un non assujetti (le particulier) il paye avec la TVA du Pays d'achat, (sauf pour les voitures, alcools et tabac (et encore selon la quantité pour ces derniers produits il achète avec les droits et les taxes au départ.)

Pour les pays tiers (pays non membres de l'Union Européenne, l'Achat se fait toujours en hors taxes que l'on soit un assujetti ou un non assujetti (et le 1er juin de cette année n'a rien à voir ) et les doits et les taxers sont payés dans le pays de consommation (encore que selon la décision des opérateurs du commerce extérieur,  ils peuvent opter pour une MLP (mise en libre pratique) avec paiement des droits de douane dans le premier pays Européen)


----------



## Télémac (20 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'an dernier, j'ai passé une commande chez OWC (aux USA) : le livreur n'avait malheureusement pas oublié de me facturer la tva !
> 
> ...



Toute commande hors Pays de l'union est expédiéez en hors taxes du Pays de départ.

Le principe de la taxation est que l'on paye dans le pays de consommation (faut bien protéger nos marchés et nos emplois) 

Une fois arrivé sur le territoire français, le transporteur doit présenter la marchandise à la douane qui taxe;

Et au moment de la livraison il récupère la TVA sur le consommateur final.

a ne pas comparer avec une limite en franchise touristique lorsque l'on voyage dans le monde

on peut revenir avec un produit qui va bénéficier d'une franchise et tout ce qui dépasse une certain seuil sera taxé. ( soit par cumul de produit soit un produit unique)


----------



## Télémac (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sauf que je n'ai pas payé la TVA...
> parce que théoriquement ,tu dois la payer au facteur,et le type de ram discount m'a dit que souvent ,le facteur ne sais rien!
> ...



erreur

Si ta barette est venue en france par la poste et venant de Suisse, le bureau de douane pour toute la france est le bureau de Mulhouse ou de temps en temps de Lyon.

la poste doit présenter le colis à ce que l'on nomme "contrôle douanier postal "

il se peut que vu la taille du colis et au nombre des colis traités ton colis est passé sans taxation tant mieux pour toi mais faut pas le crier sur les toits


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> *
> il se peut que vu la taille du colis et au nombre des colis traités ton colis est passé sans taxation tant mieux pour toi mais faut pas le crier sur les toits
> 
> 
> ...



a mon avis c'est ça, parceque tout ce qui est expédié depuis un pays Hors UE est soumis à la douane...

concernant les USA, j'ai eu une mauvaise surprise avec memoryx : prix de mon coli : 50$, soit 42 euros. montant de la TVA, 9 euros. expéditions, 8 euros. FRAIS DE DOUANE, 10 euros!!! 
j'étais vraiment mais alors vraiment pas content...


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Que faire contre cela ?


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Que faire contre cela ?  *


acheter dans son pays!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juillet 2003)

c'etait pas un colis!!
la barette etait ds une enveloppe...emballée dans un plastic spécial...
une simple enveloppe n'est pas taxée,non?

syd


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

c'est ptetre pour ça...
moi j'ai recu une caisse de 20x10x5 pour ma barette d'ibook!!!!


----------



## Télémac (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * c'etait pas un colis!!
> la barette etait ds une enveloppe...emballée dans un plastic spécial...
> une simple enveloppe n'est pas taxée,non?
> 
> syd   *



on taxe tout ce qui est un bien.

ta mémoire est un bien

ce qui a éviter la taxation c'est parce que ta mémoire a bvoyagée dans une enveloppe et du coup elle a été traitée comme courrier c'est tout

mais ceci ne change rien au fond.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juillet 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on taxe tout ce qui est un bien.
> 
> ...



ben voila,le mec de ram discount est pas fou...en envoyant ces barrettes en france par enveloppe ,il évite à ses clients de payer la TVA,qui du coup deviennent de bons clients qui lui fon de la pub ...

syd


----------



## decoris (21 Juillet 2003)

je veux bien commander chez ram-discount, mais tu me rembourse si je dois payer la TVA??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * je veux bien commander chez ram-discount, mais tu me rembourse si je dois payer la TVA??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention :moi je n'y connais rien en matiere de tva,mais lui m'avais dit au téléphone qu'il faut payer la tva au facteur et que celui ci oublie une fois sur 2...
ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit!

syd


----------



## Télémac (21 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben voila,le mec de ram discount est pas fou...en envoyant ces barrettes en france par enveloppe ,il évite à ses clients de payer la TVA,qui du coup deviennent de bons clients qui lui fon de la pub ...
> 
> syd   *



les choses ne sont pas aussi simple

si la douane lui tombe dessus c'est un redressement fiscal + une amende et une visite chez toi pour régularisation (il est exact qu'au regard du prix de la barette je ne pense pas qu'ils vont te tomber dessus, mais les choses sont ce qu'elles sont et en réalité tu possèdes des barettes illégalement introduites en France)

d'autre part pour permettre à ton vendeur de récupérer la TVA en Suisse (vente en hors taxe) il faut qu'il apporte la preuve  de l'exportation qui est validé par le paiement des droits et des taxes dans le pays d'importation.

2 hypothèses

1) ou il ne déclare rien à la douane Suisse d'export et dans ce cas il ne vend pas en hors taxes mais en TTC et la tu ne gagnes plus grand chose (avec le risque d'une double taxation)

2) soit qu'il récupère la TVA et dans 3 - 4 ans ans lors d'un contrôie il va devoir régulariser et la il se souviendra de toi.  

donc Syd

tu fiches en sourdine et tu te fais oublier sur ce coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vas finir par attirer l'attention


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juillet 2003)

je viens de regarder la facture...
la TVA etait bien incluse dans le prix ...ce qui est bizarre ,car sur le site c'est marqué HT...
donc finalement ce sont des prix TTC ...
peut etre que c'est hors taxe pour les suisses,mais pour nous ,c'est bien avec la TVA,ce qui est avantageux ,non?

syd


----------



## Télémac (21 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de regarder la facture...
> la TVA etait bien incluse dans le prix ...ce qui est bizarre ,car sur le site c'est marqué HT...
> donc finalement ce sont des prix TTC ...
> peut etre que c'est hors taxe pour les suisses,mais pour nous ,c'est bien avec la TVA,ce qui est avantageux ,non?
> ...



tu peux me donner le taux de la TVA appliqué?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juillet 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu peux me donner le taux de la TVA appliqué?   *



19,6%

syd


----------



## Télémac (21 Juillet 2003)

19,6 cela devrait être la TVA française que ton fournisseur t'as facturé.


Donc au regard des infos à ma disposition je suis amené à croire que la vente se fait en Franco domicile dédouanné tva comprise.

En clair

le prix sur ta facture
englobe
le prix de la barette
du port
et de la TVA du Pays de destination en l'espèce la France

ceci veut dire que :

ton fournisseur exporte en hors taxes de la Suisse

demande à son transporteur "déclarant en douane" de s'occuper des opérations d'importation et du paiement des droits et des taxes en France

le déclarant en douane dans un premier temps paye la tva à la douane française mais au lieux de te demander le paiement à la livraison par le facteur, facture la tva au fournisseur Suisse qui la récupère chez toi en te faisant une facture globale.

mais je pense que le fournisseur Suisse doit avoir un stock en France et il ne doit pas dédouanné envoi par envoi cela serait trop onéreux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juillet 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> * 19,6 cela devrait être la TVA française que ton fournisseur t'as facturé.
> 
> 
> Donc au regard des infos à ma disposition je suis amené à croire que la vente se fait en Franco domicile dédouanné tva comprise.
> ...


c'est surement çà ,tu t'y connais mieux que moi en taxes...

merci pour les infos...

syd


----------



## Zitoune (22 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *Vous n'auriez pas une adresse en France ?
> &gt; 130  chez MacWay : quelqu'un dit mieux ? *



Personne ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Personne ?  *



120 chez ramdiscount ,c'est ce que je t'ai dit au début!

syd


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 120 chez ramdiscount ,c'est ce que je t'ai dit au début!
> 
> syd   *



Oui, mais si on ajoute la TVA...

43,70  la barette de 256 Mo pour iBook chez CDiscount
Mais ils ne proposent pas de 512


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

114,54 + 15 de port chez NewEdge


----------



## Zitoune (17 Septembre 2003)

100  + le port chez Magic-Mac


----------



## Zitoune (30 Novembre 2003)

105  + port


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Les automobiles, l'alcool et le tabac sont deux produits "à part"


----------



## marcomarco (30 Novembre 2003)

attention chez cdiscount la 256 pôur ibook G4 n'à pas marché et je l"ai renvoyée pour échange.j'attends de voir si l'autre vat etre reconnue.....


----------



## MaxRS (1 Décembre 2003)

Connaissez vous un endroit pour acheter de la ram pas chere sur   Lyon  par hasard

Je ne fais pas confiance a internet


----------



## decoris (1 Décembre 2003)

MaxRS a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais pas confiance a internet



t'as tord... c'est moins risqué d'acheter de la ram sur internet que d'aller chez un marchand : pas de risque de car jaking, pas de risque de vol à main armée dans le magasin, pas de risque d'avoir un accident de voiture, etc...

et puis en plus c'est moins cher...

chez nous, on a déjà du acheter ou reserver pour plus de 10 000 sur internet en 4 ans (ordis, reservations d'hotels, voyages, avions, etc...) et jamais le moindre, l'infime, petit soucis!
d'ailleurs c'est toujours moi qui réserve pour tous ceux qui partent avec nous en vacances...

faut vivre avec son temps, l'ami!!!!


----------



## MaxRS (1 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> t'as tord... c'est moins risqué d'acheter de la ram sur internet que d'aller chez un marchand : pas de risque de car jaking, pas de risque de vol à main armée dans le magasin, pas de risque d'avoir un accident de voiture, etc...
> 
> et puis en plus c'est moins cher...
> 
> ...



chacun ses gouts
je sais que je prefere aller en magazin pour pouvoir demander des information aux vendeur si necessaire, pour pouvoir "toucher" et voir ce que j'achete....
Et pour ce qui est du car jacking..... la chance d'y avoir droit est infime..... en 18 ans jamais eu aucun probleme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donnez toutes mes information bancaire ou personnelle je n'aime pas cela si sa tombe dans de mauvaise main...


----------



## Onra (1 Décembre 2003)

MaxRS a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez vous un endroit pour acheter de la ram pas chere sur   Lyon  par hasard
> 
> Je ne fais pas confiance a internet



Chez  CLG par exemple


----------

